# 1944 Spitfire Crash-landing first seen by the pilot after many years.



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2013)

Interesting clip of the gentlemans crash landing that he sees for the first time.  He never knew there was footage of this until recently. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ie3SrjLlcUY


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jun 2013)

Excellent clip.  +300 points inbound.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2013)

Pretty cool video.


----------



## Sythen (4 Jun 2013)

Awesome video! Love his reaction.


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Jun 2013)

Outstanding.  Thanks!


----------



## krustyrl (4 Jun 2013)

Just sharing what I thought was very interesting. I thoroughly enjoyed his reaction. 
Kudos to the film crew to donate the footage and make this mans days a bit brighter.!


----------



## q_1966 (5 Jun 2013)

Amazing


----------

